# How much food and how big is your puppy?



## fenway (Oct 13, 2012)

First a few pics of Fenway!!






























Fenway just turned 5 months old this week. He eats twice a day...once at around 8AM and also at 5PM. He eats 8oz(225 grams) of food a day. He weighs about 7.8lbs(3.5kgs)

How much do you feed your puppies? How heavy was your puppy at around 5 months old?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh my word what a scrumptious little guy he is 

Just LOVE that first photo with the bow tie... So sweet...matches his markings perfectly.

As for sizes/weights it depends on the mix of dog as to how big/small they would be. Is he an American Cocker/ Toy poodle cross? My 10mth old is now around 7kgs, can't honestly say what she was then sorry. That amount of food sounds about right though for his weight, certainly if he was on a raw diet ie 4-6% of their body weight per day. 

Look forward to hearing more from you 

xxx


----------



## Qing (Oct 21, 2012)

He's so cute!! He's quite tiny compare to Cookie! Cookie is 14 weeks old and she's 5.2kg already ! I feed her 165g BH per day in three meals! (55g per meal)


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carley is 6 months and 14.5 lbs. I never weigh their food? Just have to be careful not to overfeed, as she will eat until sick!! Sami has backed off his food a bit, so if he wants to skip a meal, I dont worry about it as he is 1 yr old now. Fenway is sooooo adorable!!


----------



## fenway (Oct 13, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh my word what a scrumptious little guy he is
> 
> Just LOVE that first photo with the bow tie... So sweet...matches his markings perfectly.
> 
> ...


he's actually a 2nd generation cockapoo...not sure what his grandparents were =) he probably weighed 10lbs before we recently got him groomed =)


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah he's gorgeous and looks just right, he looks to be a naturally smaller poo 

xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

He does look small Mairi doesnt he? Just a little doll!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes just a perfect little bundle


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max is 20.5 weeks and weighs 5.9kg. He is fed raw of 300gms per day. Plus a half of a chicken wing and tiny little treats


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Honey is 25 weeks and weighs 6.3kg (14 lbs...so v similar to Carley!). She was approx 5.5kg at 20 weeks. She has a raw diet and has a total of approx 350g spread over two meals. x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

omg I love love love him, he is gorgeous!

The last time I weighed Coco she was about 6.6kg (I think) and she eats 2 portions of raw food a day, each weighing 165g. And usually a treat at lunchtime.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is beautiful!!!!
I guess Jake is the heavy weight, though he does not look over weight at all. He is 6 months old and 21 pounds. He is long and lean....
He eats two or three times a day depending on his mood but he never eats more than a cup of food a day. The bag says for his age and wt he should be eating 2 1/2 cups but he just does not want that much.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have 2 raw meals a day. They are very active and quite skinny. They weigh 11 and 9 kilos.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Fenway is adorable and I love the name how did you come to call him that? Cant give any thoughts on his size and weight as I have a giant of a poo, he was 4kg at 8 weeks and has not stopped growing since, he was weighed last week at the vets and at nearly 7 months he 1s 14.1kg!!! Not what you can call a lap dog, though he hasnt realised that yet and is very painful when he tries to sit on one!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He is gorgeous... A little fluffster! Looks perfect proportions to me. Your doing a great job!


----------



## fenway (Oct 13, 2012)

Fenway is just a few days over 6 months and weighs 10.5 lbs (4.76 kgs)...growing! =)


----------



## colkai (Dec 30, 2012)

Amber is 2 weeks off being five months and weighs around 5.5 kg 
She gets roughly a tray of natures diet a day (390gms) split into three meals. We will be looking to turn this to two meals a day in a couple of months.


----------



## TubbsMom (Dec 4, 2012)

What a cutie! Much smaller then my guy!

My guy is just over 4 months old and weighs 15lbs-16lbs maybe more. He's been growing very quickly; I feed him a cup to a cup and a half a day of Acana Chicken & Burbank Potato. Depends on how hungry he is. 

He's growing normally according to the vet, our breeder said he would be between 20lbs-25lbs full grown. Were you given an estimate on how large the pup will grow to be?


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Weighed Benson again on Monday at our latest visit to vets, he was 15.3kg (I think that nearly 34lbs!! He has put on just over a kg in a month, will he ever stop growing? (Mind you think if he had a 'short back and sides' he might be a lot lighter!!


----------

